# Callicrate Bander for Horns?



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

I've been looking for reviews for the Callicrate bander to dehorn my Jersey calf when it is time (they haven't come through yet). Used the search function and saw some people here have used it with success and have read reviews elsewhere that they were very hard to use. 

If you have used the Callicrate bander for dehorning calves can you chime in and share your experience? Obviously if you are a strong man a tool might not be difficult to use where it would be for a less strong woman, like me. 

I'm very well aware of the debates on banding horns and burning them. I'm not going to use a cheap bander from the feedstore. Just interested in the Callicrate brand. Thanks in advance


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

I have never used one on horns, but I heard it works. We borrowed on to band a young bull. That went pretty easy.


Wild Roots Farms Pompey, NY.


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

We have one but haven't used it on horns. I know of some who have, and it worked out well. We have several Dexters that we purchased that were dehorned that way, and there is no evidence of any horn growth years later.

The bander doesn't require any effort at all, its quite easy to use, but you should make sure your Jersey is retained well and not able to move the head very much. In the future if you have the option and don't want the horns I'd suggest using the dehorning iron at a young age, I think your results are better that way.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

lakeportfarms said:


> We have one but haven't used it on horns. I know of some who have, and it worked out well. We have several Dexters that we purchased that were dehorned that way, and there is no evidence of any horn growth years later.
> 
> The bander doesn't require any effort at all, its quite easy to use, but you should make sure your Jersey is retained well and not able to move the head very much. In the future if you have the option and don't want the horns I'd suggest using the dehorning iron at a young age, I think your results are better that way.


Thanks both. lakeportfarms how young? She's five or six weeks and no nubs are coming through yet.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I have seen a bander (not Callicrate bander) used to dehorn. I have also seen a calf get the band off of a horn. If the horn(s) are tapered it is not difficult for the animal to rub the horn on a tree and get the band to roll down the horn. A small rasp used to make shallow recesses in the horn will stop the band from rolling. I would not recommend using bands in fly season. I have polled animals.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

You can use an electric dehorner as soon as you feel the buttons, they do not have to be through.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

agmantoo said:


> I have seen a bander (not Callicrate bander) used to dehorn. I have also seen a calf get the band off of a horn. If the horn(s) are tapered it is not difficult for the animal to rub the horn on a tree and get the band to roll down the horn. A small rasp used to make shallow recesses in the horn will stop the band from rolling. I would not recommend using bands in fly season. I have polled animals.


24 here this morning. no flies or skeeters  I need to invest quickly in a head catch for anything I decide.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

sammyd said:


> You can use an electric dehorner as soon as you feel the buttons, they do not have to be through.


I am feeling them now. yuck


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

An article on various methods of dehorning:

http://www.progressivecattle.com/to...ss-from-dehorning-can-contribute-to-brd-onset


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

5-6 weeks would be easier to cut or use dehornign paste or even burn them . For the callicrate banded the horns will need to be bigger so the band doesn't slip off 

I use a callicrate banded and I use clippers to shave around the horn base and put a couple layers of good duct tape over the band after you put it on .. for a single calf you could probably have the vet out to DeHorn her cheaper than buying a callicrate bander as they are pretty proud of them


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

kycrawler said:


> 5-6 weeks would be easier to cut or use dehornign paste or even burn them . For the callicrate banded the horns will need to be bigger so the band doesn't slip off
> 
> I use a callicrate banded and I use clippers to shave around the horn base and put a couple layers of good duct tape over the band after you put it on .. for a single calf you could probably have the vet out to DeHorn her cheaper than buying a callicrate bander as they are pretty proud of them


Thanks. I don't have a vet to call that can come out. My own vet doesn't own an iron. I can feel the nubs coming through and don't really want to wait for them to get bigger as I don't want her to ever realize her head is a weapon with or without horns. I also don't own a head gate yet and need to spend some time soon looking at stanchion options for my small palce. I wonder if there is anyone nearby that can do this for me? Maybe I can post on barter board. Thanks for your help


----------



## opportunity (Mar 31, 2012)

I have tried to use it on three adults they never lost their horns. One still had bands after 2 months and horns with little groves in them. The others just would get the bands broken. I like the electric dehorning tool try to do it before a month but should work for a while. Need big adult horns for the bander to late for what you want


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

If you have no means of restraining your cattle, how do you give shots, etc., when you need to? Do you trailer your cattle to the vet?


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

My goodness, disbud with a hot iron. Two people can hold a calf that size. Calves are easier to disbud than goats in that you don't need to pop the bud off. 20 seconds and it's over. Calf will walk away unharmed. Shave the buds if you can in order to see them well. Keep the ears out of the way. A vet taught me to do this and I thought it barbaric! Had her put kids to sleep- horrible for the kids.Tthen had her nerve block- still no good, bitten tongues and couldn't nurse for hours. I disbud quickly and spray with solarcaine (cover eyes) Kids and calves will nurse within minutes of the procedure.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

The cows I've had before are tame and never needed restraint. When the vet came out I just held them. I could give them shots or teat infusions while their head was in a bucket of feed. I don't live at that farm anymore and I am too far for that vet now. This is a new calf after I've been away from dairy cows for 4 years. Was just asking opinions on the Callicrate bander. I think I have enough now to not want it. Thanks.


----------



## lakeportfarms (Apr 23, 2009)

At this stage of horn growth the iron is the best bet. Get yourself a Rhinehart X50 electric dehorner and a 1/2" tip for it if you have a lot of cows and goats, or get the x30 if you don't. The various tips available for the x50 make it very versatile for a variety of conditions. These dehorners are well worth the money.

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/x-50a-electric-dehorner


----------

